
The Weird World of Vegan YouTube Stars Is Imploding - paulpauper
https://www.thedailybeast.com/vegan-youtube-is-imploding-as-stars-like-rawvana-bonny-rebecca-and-stella-rae-change-diets
======
aszantu
This has been going on for about a year, when someone started posting Ex-Vegan
Dokumentations, where people talk about why they aren't vegan anymore. Then
there is Frank Tufano who's been beating on vegans for a while. It has bred
some kind of conspiracy theory where they blame big corp and govt for
promoting the vegan lifestyle with the aim to make people stupid and
emotinally fragile. Then, to add to it, big corp seems to be annoyed by more
people turning to keto and have been promoting sugar water and fruit smoothies
in Germany. (I've seen 2-3 adds where it explicitly says: "ignore keto, eat
balanced, dring our sugar water vitamins" or something in that jargon.

